
Twitter Took Phone Numbers for Security and Used Them for Advertising - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9kez8d/twitter-took-phone-numbers-for-security-used-for-advertising
======
Porthos9K
This is what you get for giving corporations PII they don't actually need.

